# Can I Pay For Shipping Labels Now and USPS Print Them



## Anonymous (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello members,

My printer/scanner went out on me and I have some eBay items that have been paid for. Can I go inside my eBay account, pay for the shipping labels and then take the packages to the Post Office and have them print them out for me? I know I'll need the tracking no#'s or my proof I paid for them when I get there.


Kevin


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 4, 2012)

http://answercenter.ebay.com/question/Miscellaneous/Reprint-Shipping-Label/1000298351

Supposedly you have 48hrs to void or have to buy a new one. However your local post office might be able to credit it.


----------



## rusty (Nov 5, 2012)

From your printer selection select file, then print and save as a PDF file which can be transferred onto a USB stick then printed out on another computer connected to a printer.

Just be sure to name the file, otherwise its going to be a generic file name which could possibly be over written with the next file.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 5, 2012)

rusty said:


> From your printer selection select file, then print and save as a PDF file which can be transferred onto a USB stick then printed out on another computer connected to a printer.
> 
> Just be sure to name the file, otherwise its going to be a generic file name which could possibly be over written with the next file.


Well duhhhh!!!! That's something I should have thought of  . I have a few usb sticks. Now I need to find a computer with a printer by 9:00am CST. I think there's still a Kinkos downtown.

Thanks for the info.. I really appreciate it.

Kevin


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey* rusty*, thanks for the input because it also served some other good purposes for me. 

*No# 1.* I used the FedEx after comparing my shipments and it appears that FedEx IS much cheaper to ship products than USPS.... (my opinion).

*No# 2.* You can even use your USPS Flat Rate Boxes and they'll still ship your products. I didn't think they'd do it because the USPS will give you cases of all of their boxes for FREE. I still have about 12 boxes in different sizes left that I never used. Over a year ago, I ordered all of their boxes, but they were able to deliver about 12 cases to me, then they sent me a postal letter and when I called them, they said that they had 2 PALLETS of boxes.... but I had to come and pick them up from them. I didn't have my wheels then, so they eventually went back in their stockpile.

*No# 3.* The Post Office closest to me opens up at 8:30 am CST, yet there is a Kinkos close to me that opens up at 7:00 am CST, and another Kinkos about 5 minutes from there that is open 24 hours. In case anyone don't know, Kinkos is another spot for FedEx drop off. I can now ship stuff out late at night and don't have to worry about getting up in the morning to have to go ship packages.

*No# 4.* FedEx tracking on eBay is very fast, compared to the USPS. I already have my packages being tracked and reported as being processed and in transit. The Post Office doesn't seem to update their initial tracking until after 5:00 pm CST, no matter what time I take packages down there to ship.. and especially if I'm tracking through eBay.

*No# 5.* When you print a FedEx shipping label from eBay and take it to Kinkos or even FedEx, you don't have to pay them because they'll bill it to your eBay account. If you use the USPS shipping label from within eBay, you pay right then and there. That's very useful....... just in case.

Overall, I'm glad things worked out for me and now I have to buy a new scanner/printer real soon as mine coincidentally stopped working after my warranty AND extended warranty ran out this June. It went out not too long afterwards.. I believe September or October.

Kevin


----------

